# Food setup in small/narrow kitchen



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Do you have space in your house where you could set up a folding table to use for your food display and eliminate the kitchen altogether?










Or you could set up your kitchen as a buffet line. Put plates at the start of the line, then your food items and place napkins, forks/knives, s&p at the exit end.


----------



## BartsTreasures (Sep 20, 2012)

Without knowing the precise layout of your home, it's hard to be specific. However here are some general tips I hope you'll find helpful...

Since your kitchen space is limited, you want to export everything OUT of your kitchen possible and use the kitchen only in it's basic essential tasks role (food preparation. To the extent possible have all food prepared ahead of time and refrigerated (or frozen is better) in sealed containers..this way on party day/night, you need simply move food (assembly line fashion) from freezer to oven then OUT to serving area.

Create a serving area OUTSIDE the kitchen but close to it...even if the party is in the basement, it's OK for your guests to go to the upstairs buffet to fill their plates and come back down...this way your guests are saving you lugging large carts of food yourself! If you are short on serving table space, I've done set ups as simple as laying a piece of plywood across two saw horses (tack in some nails so it won't slide apart!) ...drape a white sheet over it, add some decorative vases, candles, or center pieces and wholla!

Consider filling a bathroom tub with ice and storing drinks there so as to avoid people traveling in and out of the kitchen.

Lastly, just prior to the start of the party, clear away and store every non essential item off your counter top to maximize space for food prep.

Hope this helps!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Use your stove top, if you don't have to use it. Place a board over the burners and put a tablecloth over it.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

offmymeds said:


> Use your stove top, if you don't have to use it. Place a board over the burners and put a tablecloth over it.


you can do the same over your sink if you wont need it. 

let me tell you, a flat cooktop was the BEST thing i ever bought for my kitchen LOLOLOL


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

Tannasgach said:


> Do you have space in your house where you could set up a folding table to use for your food display and eliminate the kitchen altogether?
> This is what I do as well Tannasgach. I have one table in my foyer with appetizers, one in the dining room with desserts, and then another with cheese/cracker type things and drinks. I find when all the food is in the kitchen that's where my guests stay. I force them to move around and mingle


----------



## riahobiah (Aug 25, 2012)

badgirl, that's an awesome idea! its almost like a food scavenger hunt! i like it!
kejesen, i've noticed that putting drinks in giant plastic tubs in the living room or garage (or outside, if the party is inside and out) is always effective. also, at parties at my house we've always used a bunch of card tables outside and our dining room table for food. (no one ever sits there anyway).


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

If you have tight space the best thing I have found is to elevate as much of it as you can so you can put items underneath. I use lots of tiers for that reason! You could elevate a piece of wood with 2 candle holders/decorated coffee cans, etc. That would give you a "shelf" to display above and still leave room underneath. The display is my favorite part!


----------



## Zoemorgan2 (Aug 4, 2011)

I put the bar and dance floor in the basement, food set up in the dining room (1st floor) and desserts in the loft (2nd floor). I live in a 2 story townhome and this forces guests to move around and mingle too. No wallflowers at my parties - LOL  I keep my kitchen decorated but totally clear of guests, so I can use the oven, stove and further prep if needed. The most important thing is to keep your kitchen clear of guests....


----------

